
U.S. House passes bill requiring warrants to search old emails - kardos
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-congress-emails-idUSKBN15L2N3
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion of the text of the bill:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13585622](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13585622)

However, this article gives a more readable summary of what the bill is
actually trying to accomplish.

